# Bruce Springsteen - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Feb 2 - Air Canada Centre

Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band
"The River" tour


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw that tour the first time around, 35 years ago, at Maple Leaf Gardens. Good tunes, good show. Hard to believe it was that long ago. I don't think Bruce is gonna jump off the PA stack or the piano lid like he did then.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Seems to me our own GC had some pics from the '12 Copps Coliseum show of Bruce crowd surfing and carrying on like a much younger man.

I'll do what I can to hit the ACC show, but I do get tired of his need to have GA floors at his 3+ hour long shows.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

indeed we did


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow. You musta been the ONLY person who managed to catch a picture of that.

That SOB is lucky he didn't get dropped to the ground by all the "one-handers".


----------

